# I did it. I bought a Peeramid



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

One of the kindle forum users mentioned it many months ago and today I bought it. I used bing.com shopping to get 20% back at drugstore.com, so although it was $23, I'll get nearly $5 back. Not too bad, right?
(plus free shipping since I got an eyeliner too)

Can't wait! Also, it will be great to use when I'm reading my son his bedtime stories (non kindle ones) since my hand gets all cramped from carpel tunnel.

So who here has one? Do you like it?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have 2. They're great. They're the perfect size for the Kindle. One for the bedroom, 1 for the sitting room


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I have 2. They're great. They're the perfect size for the Kindle. One for the bedroom, 1 for the sitting room


Ooh, nice. I can't wait for mine now. Hey, is it possible to lay down and use it?


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

I bought one for my aunt for Christmas!


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

melissaj323 said:


> I bought one for my aunt for Christmas!


Does she have a kindle? Do you have a peeramid?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a green one and use it all the time for my reading.  Love it.  I did end up cutting the tassel off.  It kept shedding.  Love reading hands free.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

okay fill me in what the heck is a pyramid


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

This is one on Amazon with the link


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

now I am really confused.. what does that do.. I dont get it.. LOL


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Here is a pic of it in use








The tassel serves as a bookmark with a paper book


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> now I am really confused.. what does that do.. I dont get it.. LOL


LOL! It's a little pillow to prop a book or kindle on.

I have a green one from drugstore.com & I use it while reading in bed or on the sofa.... works out well!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the photos..!!!!

okay I get that. but help me understand how that works.. how is that comfy to read from.. I am trying to picture it, okay give me the uses... I can't picture it for some reason... how would propping it on pillows be a comfy way to read..


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

do you lay on your stomach when you read... why is this concept so hard for me..!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

You can lay on your stomach, but it's meant to sit on your lap or stomach. It's just something to prop your book on so you don't have to hold it up.
http://www.peeramid.com/


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Some use it in their lap to prop the reading material on, or on another flat surface. (i.e. table, night stand TV tray)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I use mine on my bed at night. I lay on my side and put the kindle on it. All I need to do is push the button. My husband calls it the entertainment center. I'll post a picture of how I use it in a few minutes.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I read on my side in bed with it and just tilt the kindle a bit.  It's the prop I use the most.
Paula ny


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

lol a picture would help.. I am having trouble with this one.. you would think this would not be that hard to grasp. I guess it is.. having a blonde day I suppose


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

They're uploading to photobucket now. I enlisted the help of one of the BRATs to demonstrate. 

I also use it when sitting in my recliner. I put it on the arm of the chair or my lap and it holds the Kindle at the perfect angle. I have arthritis in my hands, so it's not always comfortable to hold the Kindle for long periods of time (especially in the winter when it's at it's worst)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I have a green one and use it all the time for my reading. Love it. I did end up cutting the tassel off. It kept shedding. Love reading hands free.


My cat destroyed the tassels on both of mine.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's a picture of my daughter Pickle (yes, that's what we call her) demonstrating how I use the peeramid with my Kindle.










and another:









and a picture of it on the edge of my recliner


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

OMG luvmy4brats I love your butterfly skin!! GORGEOUS! 

I have yet to buy a skin. You saw how long it took just to buy a peeramid, lol!

I'm excited for mine after hearing how you all use and love yours. COOL!

(With my carpel tunnel, I really really need it)


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh that looks really kind of cool! From the first picture I would of had no idea it was so big.

Thanks for the other "real life" pics. I may have to consider getting one of those as well.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Another thing I like about it is that when you're not using it, you can flip it over and it looks like a regular throw pillow.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

esper_d said:


> OMG luvmy4brats I love your butterfly skin!! GORGEOUS!
> 
> I have yet to buy a skin. You saw how long it took just to buy a peeramid, lol!
> 
> ...


Thank you. A fellow KB member helped me with it. It matches my sky blue butterfly Oberon.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I even use it with paper books, so that I don't have to hold the book.  I don't read on my side though.  (I sleep on my side.)  Works very well on my lap when I'm on the sofa or in bed.  I don't have a reading chair.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

okay first of all your daughter is adorable! I appreciate the photos.. so now I see how it works.. its a lay down sort of thing.. interesting concept and like someone said I had no idea it was that size so at least I have learned something today.. thanks for all the help everyone.. I had no idea what this was 24 hours ago.. who knew ..!!!


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

I use my Peeramid while sitting in a recliner, too. I just set it on my lap and set the Kindle on it, and it's the perfect angle for reading easily. 

Well, I should say, I set the Peeramid on my lap when it's not occupied by a cat. When the cat is on my lap on the recliner, I just rest the Kindle against the cat instead!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

OK, here's a silly question (a blonde moment for me?) - what's the long string/tail for?  Bookmark?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> OK, here's a silly question (a blonde moment for me?) - what's the long string/tail for? Bookmark?


Yes, or cat's play toy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

intinst said:


> Yes, or cat's play toy


Thank you - for me it would be #2!


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

I love my peeramid pillow. I use it ALL THE TIME. Well 
worth the $$$


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't understand why anyone would use the tassel in a book, unless they keep the book with the pillow at all times when not reading.  I realize that that is the purpose of it, however.


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I don't understand why anyone would use the tassel in a book, unless they keep the book with the pillow at all times when not reading. I realize that that is the purpose of it, however.


I'm thinking if you need to get up real quick to do something, like get a hot cup of tea and come right back. Faster than finding your bookmark.

Anyhow we don't need them, hehe.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I don't understand why anyone would use the tassel in a book, unless they keep the book with the pillow at all times when not reading. I realize that that is the purpose of it, however.


Maybe it's for pure flash, like a pompom on top a ski hat?


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's a picture of my daughter Pickle (yes, that's what we call her) demonstrating how I use the peeramid with my Kindle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pickle makes an adorable Peeramid model! The skin looks good in action!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I love the butterfly skin!!  luvmy4brats, is that a custom skin or one that I just missed seeing when I was shopping for one?  I would love to order one like that!

That pillow is much bigger than I pictured it in my head.  I wasn't interested in one until I saw the real "live" picture.  I can always count on the enablers here to help me want more!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KB member Cagnes designed it for me. I fell in love with the bird skin she designed for herself and asked if she could do one with butterflies.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> KB member Cagnes designed it for me. I fell in love with the bird skin she designed for herself and asked if she could do one with butterflies.


Awesome job! Is it a design that you can share or do you want/need to keep it for yourself?


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

kimbertay said:


> Awesome job! Is it a design that you can share or do you want/need to keep it for yourself?


It's def. gorgeous


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Meglet

I was going to say the same thing.. my lap is always taken by one of my fur kids.. either the dogs or the cats.. LOL


----------



## ChatNoir (Dec 21, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> Meglet
> 
> I was going to say the same thing.. my lap is always taken by one of my fur kids.. either the dogs or the cats.. LOL


Yes that's a tempting tassel. I have two Maine **** kids that at 20#s EACH pretty much monopolize my lap when they BOTH decide they need to be there instead of taking turns.

Since I followed the link from this thread to Amazon, will the board get credit for the purchase, or is there a better way to go to Amazon from here in order to do that  I've got it in my cart, but no point in completing the purchase just this minute, would rather have the board/purchase question answered first.

NO ENABLING!!! I just picked up a Kindle2 from the mail on Friday and it already has too many books and I'm anxiously awaiting delivery of accessories, etc.  I can't believe I kept myself from ordering an Oberon cover >before< they went on vacation and >before< the M Edge cover I have on order even ARRIVED!!! *sigh*


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

You might just want to click "Affiliates: Amazon" above and do a search, then you'll know for sure the board will be credited.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd be happy to share....Except I lost the files when my hard drive crashed. Cagnes designed it for me, maybe she still has them. 

As for the tassle being a kitty temptation, both of mine suffered that fate. I swear I'm still finding bits of string from the decimated tassles. If you have cats, I recommend cutting it off ASAP to avoid that.


----------



## ChatNoir (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the tip on ordering, esper.

Oh you mean just cut the tassel off and HAND it to the cats at the beginning, instead of conceding it to them in the END    Makes sense.  I'm sure my two boys will tell me that's the best course of action also. They're so good at letting me know their wants and needs.  

My one cat, Elwood, who looks like my avatar, was good at putting his paw on whatever book I was reading and pulling it down so that I could focus on him and his needs.  I was wondering if he would see the Kindle as a challenge, since it's more substantial than a paperback book.  Nope. Up comes the paw, down goes the Kindle!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh, my fingers are crossed that Cagnes still has it!    It's very pretty.


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

kimbertay said:


> Oh, my fingers are crossed that Cagnes still has it!  It's very pretty.


If you talk to her and she does, can you let me know, thanks?


----------

